# ayuda con un circuito para reproducir pistas musicales



## nightwishmaster (Sep 18, 2006)

hola a todos ..... sinceramente soy nuevo en los foros pero la verdad ya e leido varios de sus temas y estan bueno .... en este caso sinceramente necesito mucha ayuda....... aqui va el problema.......pretendo hacer un programa donde por ejemplo presione el boton uno y se active la pista una..... presione el boton 2 y se active el boton y asi asta 45 pus botom.... tengo una idea muy vaga de como hacerlo pero se les agradecera toda información que me puedan  ofrecer .... ya sea un programa un tutorial un diagrama...... de antemano muy agradecido


----------



## MaMu (Sep 19, 2006)

Queres hacer el programa? intenta explicarte mejor, no logro comprender la idea.

Saludos.


----------



## nightwishmaster (Sep 19, 2006)

pues mas que nada seria un circuito.... en donde se pudiera grabar pistas musicales y la puedas seleccionar ... e visto que hay circuitos que pueden grabar musica pero la verdad no se asta cuantas pueden grabar y si se pueden eleccionar una por una.... espero que asi este mejor ejejejeje.....de antemano gracias


----------

